# Jig Action



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Fair warning guys........Fishin' Machine Mikey is totin' fresh poured ammo........


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Nice jigs. Would love to get my hands on one of those Bonita jig molds.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

What are these used for besides Pompano?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

They'll work on Spanish mackerel, bluefish, hardtails, ladyfish, bonito, and more.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Pomp jigs also slay specs in the grass beds. Nice work!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I would like to see a chrome hex jig. That would be good for hardtail, easier to de-hook than a Gotcha!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs Rule!*



DavidM said:


> What are these used for besides Pompano?


Jigs will work for almost everything! You can use it with different action for different fish!

A white(albino) jig with a white skirt and red thread is almost a Universal Jig! C2


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Guest said:


> Fair warning guys........Fishin' Machine Mikey is totin' fresh poured ammo........


Nice jigs :thumbup:


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

is he selling them if so who is mickey


----------

